# another visa question sorry guys



## padsterj (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi all this may have been asked before but tried searching but found nothing  so sorry if im been a pain,this is a bit of a long story I'll try to cut it short but feel it may be relevent  I have a Thai girlfriend of 3 years now in the uk we plan on going to thailand to live in march time,I'm currently still married (divorce been dragging 1 1/2 yrs now) we want to marry in thailand,so my plan is we go in march I get a 90 day visa? (also trying to set up a buisness) whilst there I find a school to learn thai and apply for an ED visa(do I do it there ?) which will give me 1yr visa hopefully in this time my divorce comes through and we can marry while I'm still in Thailand.this might not be possible I really havent got a clue never been out of Uk ever, Im 43 my GF is 44 we had a couple of buisnesses here which I've already sold so money not a problem but need a way to stay there for a while any help would be appreciated


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

You should go to your nearest Thai embassy or consulate, they will advise you. In my case I got an 'O' visa, which is good for three months from date of issue. Towards the end of this visa you then apply for an extension of your visa on the grounds of being in education. There is no ED visa, you get, like nearly all of us here, an extension on your 'O' visa (end date: 12 months after issue of 'O' visa). When you get here, call immigration, they generally help out. 
Just concentrate on getting the 'O' visa for now.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Cooked has dealt with the visa issue so I might make a general comment if i may ...
You've sold your uk businesses and have committed to living in a foreign country that you have never even visited. Boy, quite a bold move or big risk depending on your perspective. You will probably encounter an element of culture shock and the best defence against that is to start reading some good books about Thai culture. Not the ones you find in an airport bookshop, serious ones that will open your eyes as to what you are walking into. 

Start with google ... "thai culture book" etc and see what you turn up. My book is not about Thai culture but I do have a list of these types of books somewhere amongst it all, so if you don't turn anything up then post here again and I will dig out this info.

Finally, back onto visas, I assume you realise that even if you do marry in Thailand then you still need to have a visa and apply for/get annual extension of stay?


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

You are very brave! I wish my husband was half as brave, so he could just retire and come to live in Thailand!

Hope it all works out for you. I would like to suggest that you should spend a few months adjusting yourself and then think about setting up your business. Thailand and the UK are VERY different. Trust me I am a Thai and I have lived in the UK for 12 years plus, too. Don't do everything all at once in a new country and trust nobody to start with.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Come to Thailand on a Tourist Visa which can be stretched out to six months with a visit to Laos after three months.
Six months will give you some time to look around Thailand to meet and talk to people.
I love it here but it so different from your own country and many pitfalls.
Do not make any rash discisions.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Dumbo said:


> Come to Thailand on a Tourist Visa which can be stretched out to six months with a visit to Laos after three months.
> Six months will give you some time to look around Thailand to meet and talk to people.
> I love it here but it so different from your own country and many pitfalls.
> Do not make any rash discisions.


? Tourist visa can be extended to three WEEKS maximum. If you are still here after three months you might find yourself in a horrible cell somewhere waiting to be deported. You can of course run through the hoops and change your visa when you get here, but this is a true bureaucratic paper chase. 

I think there is confusion here, if you have a valid reason for getting an 'O' -Non Immigrant visa, valid for three months then yes, you can get it extended. Go to the Embassy!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ what Dumbo was referring to was to get a *Double Entry Tourist Visa* prior to arrival in Thailand.

This gives:


60 days - and can extend by a further 30 days at any Thai Immigration Office (fee 1900 baht)
cross a border and re-enter Thailand to activate second Tourist Visa
same again, 60 + 30 days extension, in total a Double Entry TV gives approx 6mths

As per: *Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas* 

refer to posts:
*2 Thailand - Tourist Visa
3 Thailand - Tourist Visa extension
5 Thailand - Tourist Visa - Double Entry*


----------



## padsterj (Dec 23, 2012)

how do I stand with getting married after I'm divorced a friend of mine said I cant do it straight away is he right ? what exactly is an "o" visa are there special restrictions ?? also if I drive my gf/mrs to different destinations with a van full of things to sell am I likely to get into trouble for working even though I'm only driving the van ?


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

padsterj said:


> how do I stand with getting married after I'm divorced a friend of mine said I cant do it straight away is he right ? what exactly is an "o" visa are there special restrictions ?? also if I drive my gf/mrs to different destinations with a van full of things to sell am I likely to get into trouble for working even though I'm only driving the van ?


padsterj:

"O" visa question: all visa's have special restrictions.

From: Royal Thai Embassy London Royal Thai Embassy, London, United Kingdom | ???????????????????? ? ??????????

NON-IMMIGRANT VISAS
Category "F" To perform official duties. 
Category "B" To conduct business, to work, to study teaching course, to work as an English teacher, to take scuba diving or boxing lessons, to work as a sport coach, to do an internship, to work as a film-producer, journalist or reporter for a short period. 
Category "IM" To invest with the concurrence of the Thai Ministries and Government Departments concerned. 
Category "IB" To invest or perform other activities relating to investment, subject to the provision of the established laws on investment promotion. 
Category "ED" To study, to come on a work study tour or observation tour, to participate in projects or seminars, to attend a conference or training course, to study as a foreign Buddhist monk. 
Category "M" To work as a film-producer, journalist or reporter. 
Category "R To perform missionary work or other religious activities with the concurrence of the Thai Ministries or Government Departments concerned. 
Category "RS" To conduct scientific research or training or teaching in a research institute. Category "EX" To undertake skilled work or to work as an expert or specialist. 
Category "O" To visit Thai spouse, children, parents or voluntary job. 
Category "O" with multiple entries Pension earners or Applicants over 50 years of age, following document is required; 
- Pension statement if the applicant is a pension earner, or
- Proof of income with a minimum of £900.00 per month or
- Thai Spouse visa with a copy of marriage certificate and passport or Thai ID of spouse

There is also a Thai Consulate in Hull Welcome :: Thai Consulate

The Thai Embassy and Consulate listed above should be your first step (as per Mr. Cooke's reply). They can answer your specific questions with authority. 

Visa criteria, border crossings, requirements, enforcement, etc. change on a continual and random basis. To add to this confusion is the caveat that it's subject to the interpretation of the individual immigration agent and his or her boss' determination, when you are crossing. Always questionable and always subject to change. Therefore, risky and not reliable. You can't count on reentry. 

Marriage question: I'm American and I married a Thai national. Speaking only for myself and my experience through the American Embassy in Thailand along with the Thai Foreign Affairs Office. (not the UK Embassy so possibly different but probably similar) 

I had to swear to a US Embassy Official that I had no divorce proceedings in effect, that I was in fact "eligible" to marry. This sworn statement was then translated to Thai and provided to the Thai Foreign Affairs Office. Note: this was one of a multitude of various documentations that needed to be in the package, all the documents provided to both the Thai and American offices required certified translations. Also, bureaucratic wheels turn slowly. My specific case also required several visits, back and forth from Thai Foreign Affairs, US Embassy, Translation, also, in my case US Immigration Office for my wife's immigration visa to the US application. Frustratingly slow, however, in hindsight, the progress, albeit slow, was always forward. One exception was when one translated document was refused (one single letter in the document was wrong). From this you know they actually are doing a significantly thorough investigation of your documentation.

Your case WILL be different. It will be time consuming, and it will be frustrating. However, it will happen. Be exceedingly truthful in any and all documentation. ANY error will need to be corrected and more than likely it will be discovered. Even minor things like one single letter in a document being misinterpreted. Time consuming, so, the sooner you start the bureaucratic wheels turning, the sooner you'll finish. 

As far as the van driving question - yes, it could cause you problems, and, it might not. Why take chances - hire a driver (cheap enough). 

My advice to you is; Play by the rules. You have much to lose in time and money and little to gain in bending the rules. Time is a valuable commodity. Don't risk it. 

As Mr. Cooke posted, contact your local Thai Embassy and get formal information from them on how best to proceed. 

Please keep us posted.

Good luck and Godspeed.


----------



## tjbr52 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Your visa question.*

One year visas apply to when you get married. Three months these days is normal but if you stay more than six months you are going to end up in the tax department and they will charge you 15% duty on the money you brought into the country. AUA is the largest language school but I've never heard of a foreigner getting a study visa. Their course of study only lasts six months anyway. Your idea of starting a business....can't give advice on that except to say good luck. Might be your best option all around.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I am pretty sure that you cannot get married straight away. I remember reading something about this when I did a research into where to get a divorce on behalf of a Thai-British couple. The article I read was written by a UK law firm but did not indicate how long you needed to wait before you would re-marry. As it was not something I needed to know, I did not keep the link and have not been able to find it.


----------



## tjbr52 (Jan 2, 2013)

*divorce wait*

In Thai law the waiting time between a divorce and new marriage is six months to make sure the old wife isn't pregnant. But since your old wife isn't Thai, I can't imagine why that would apply. As much as I know bro. Think that might make a difference?


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

The six or nine months' wait under the Thai laws (in case your girlfriend was married and divorced before) can be avoided by a doctor's certificate. As for a wait I refered to earlier, please read the info and see if it is applicable to you:-

How long after the divorce can you remarry? - Life After Divorce | Solicitor Divorce only £179


----------

